# Teichbau in Kassel



## Handballgott28 (23. Dez. 2010)

Bin 45 Jahre, wohnhaft in Kassel.
Habe 2011 vor, einen Gartenteich anzulegen.
Da ich in einem Gartenverein bin, kann ich den nicht so groß machen, wie ich will. 
Maximal 9 m², 1m tief.

DAs eine Bild, zeigt ein Erdbeerbeet, wo der Teich hin soll. Auf dem 2. Bild ist das zukünftige Gemüsebeet zu sehen.


----------



## Wanderra (24. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau in Kassel*

Ein fröhliches Hallo nach Hessen!

:willkommen hier bei uns im Forum!
Da hast Du Dir ja mal gleich eine Menge Arbeit, für das neue Jahr vorgenommen!
Hast Du schon bestimmte Pläne gemacht?
Folienteich oder Beton, Naturteich, Fische u.s.w.?
Solche Sachen wollen wir gerne als erstes wissen, sind halt alle neugierig!
Hier wirst Du sehr viele Anregungen finden, da bin ich sicher.
Ansonsten wünsche ich Dir schon mal ein schönes Weihnachtsfest!

Gruß Jens


----------



## Handballgott28 (24. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau in Kassel*

Mein Bachlauf

Natürlich kommem auch Goldfische rein und gestaltet wird der Teich mit Teichfolie.


----------



## Handballgott28 (24. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau in Kassel*

Grundriss Garten


----------



## Wanderra (24. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau in Kassel*

Hallo!
Wenn es geht, dann würde ich so groß wie möglich bauen.
Ich glaub fast jeder hier hat irgendwann mal seinen Teich umgebaut, soll heissen vergrößert.
Das ist ne Menge Arbeit, ich hab es sogar zweimal gemacht!
Optimale Planung ist das A und O.
Dein Wasserfall sieht jedenfalls schon mal ganz gut aus!

Gruß Jens


----------



## Koiwahn (24. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau in Kassel*


 Auch von mir ein :willkommen.
 Wie Jens schon gesagt hat, so groß wie möglich bauen. Ich hab erst gebaut und dann gelesen, man sollte erst VIEL lesen , FRAGEN und dann bauen. Hier im Forum gibts viele gute Tipps.  Und nicht vergessen Bilder zu machen wir sind ganz wild auf Fotos.


----------



## Handballgott28 (24. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau in Kassel*

Bin in einem Gartenverein, da sind nur 9 m² erlaubt.
Da der Bachlauf ca 1 m² groß ist, bleiben nur noch 8 m² für den Teich übrig.


----------



## Handballgott28 (24. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau in Kassel*

Bilder von meinem aktuellen "winzigen Teich"


----------



## newbee (24. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau in Kassel*

Hallo :willkommen bei den Verrückten





Handballgott28 schrieb:


> Bin in einem Gartenverein, da sind nur 9 m² erlaubt.
> Da der Bachlauf ca 1 m² groß ist, bleiben nur noch 8 m² für den Teich übrig.



Stelle mir gerade die Frage ob mit den 9qm die Oberfläche des Teiches gemeint ist

Wenn ja dann könntest Du doch auch Tiefer gehen bringt dir mehr Volumen


----------



## Wanderra (24. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau in Kassel*


Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob Du die gewünschten 6000l, bei den geplanten
Teichmaßen auch wirklich erreichst.
Du möchtest doch sicher auch Pflanzzonen einarbeiten und nicht nur Steilwände,oder doch?
Bedenke das sich auch andere Teichbewohner ansiedeln möchten, und die brauchen auch 
etwas Lebensraum!

Gruß Jens :cu


----------



## Handballgott28 (24. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau in Kassel*

gestalte am Teichhang einen kleinen Hang, um die 3 Teichschalen optimal zu nutzen. Am Ausläufer des Hanges mache ich ein Kiesbett, um ein Übergang zum "Schwiegermutter-Gemüsebeet" zu schaffen. Nutze das Kiesbett gleichzeitig als Weg.


----------



## Handballgott28 (24. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau in Kassel*

Wie würdet ihr die Fläche eben gestalten ?


----------



## Handballgott28 (24. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau in Kassel*

Könnt Ihr besondere Blühpflanzen für den Teich empfehlen ?
Vor allem interessiert mich , wieviel ihr davon setzen würdet.
Die zu bepflanzenden Flächen, wären die 2 Längs und 2 Breitseiten. Dazu kommt die selbe fläche für die Flachzone 0-20, 2. Pflanzzone 20-40 und die 3.Zone für Seerose.
Würde es gut aussehen, wenn ich in dem Kiesbett, was ich um den Teich anlege, ein paar Ziergräßer in Verbindung mit niedrigen Schertlilien setze?


----------



## Eva-Maria (25. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau in Kassel*

Moin Dirk,
und schöne Weihnachten.
Hier       http://www.nymphaion.de/
findest Du alles, was Du schon immer über Teichpflanzen wissen wolltest


----------



## Handballgott28 (28. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau in Kassel*

Zone 1 0,00 - 0,20 tief 30 cm breit
Zone 2 0,20 - 0,40 mit Hilfe von Pflanztaschen
Zone 3 1,00 -1.20 für Seerosen

Um den Teich herum eine 0,50 m breiten Kiesstreifen für meine Gräser

Angrenzend an dem Kiesstreifen verlege ich Rollrasen.

Eingegrenzt werden soll der Teich vom Hauptweg, an 2 Seiten Blumenrabatten
und die 4. Seite entweder gepflasteter Weg, oder festgestampften gefärbten Rindenmulch.


----------



## Eva-Maria (28. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau in Kassel*

Hi Dirk,
hast Du die Idee mit der Holzbrücke verworfen?


----------



## Handballgott28 (28. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau in Kassel*



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Hi Dirk,
> hast Du die Idee mit der Holzbrücke verworfen?



Noch nicht. Erst mal informieren, was es kostet, so eine selber zu bauen.

Fertig kostet so ein Teil, ca. 270 e.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (29. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau in Kassel*

 dirk 



Handballgott28 schrieb:


> Noch nicht. Erst mal informieren, was es kostet, so eine selber zu bauen. Fertig kostet so ein Teil, ca. 270 e.




wir haben unsere brücke aus dem gleichen grund selbst gebaut und bei 3 m länge und 1 m breite knapp 50€ für das material (einschließlich fundamente und pfostenträger) ausgegeben.

evtl magst du dich in meinem "teich-vorstellungs-thread" ja mal umschauen? https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/26751 auf wunsch habe ich auch noch detaillierte bilder von der konstruktion & bauphase.


----------

